# album comming up in the future your daydream about all day Anthoine de Févin Hyperion



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Oh yah Brabant ensemble did it again , there like relentess britey spears of of relentless , they did it again, the franco-flemish masters , perform by a skill ensemble i'm so being this cd format as soon as it comme out November 2, hell how am i supposed to wait that long for this, i heard it a bit and woaw , truelly mesmerizing , etherical magic, sacred flame still shining strong ,oh.. i love ensemble Brabant, and mister Rice, he know what he doeing , out of the catalogue of Brabant ensemble brewed in england , belgian ensemble and traditions!

Iendorse this product , these were my mandatory purchased, since i love anthoine de févins perform by another master conductor: Marcel Peres, so im so happy and that it... end of the story.

Chapeau monsieur Rice and chapeau l'ensemble Brabant=:tiphat:


----------

